# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Xin bàn một chút về chuyện kinh doanh

## ktshung

Em sản xuất máy bán, hay gặp mấy đối tượng bỏ bom giá. Cái kiểu chưa biết máy ntn đã bảo "ôi máy này bên em chỉ bán giá xyz" rất rẻ, xong rồi thực tế cần mua thì núp bèo. Cái kiểu phá đám này rất dễ ghét, gặp người biết không sao, người ko biết họ nghĩ họ mua hớ, rồi từ đó họ gây khó dễ hoặc mặc cảm với mình. Em hiểu làm ăn là cạnh tranh, nhưng phải canh tranh bằng chất lượng, giá cả, dịch vụ, bằng những gì mình thật sự có với ý thức đem đến cho khách hàng sự thuận tiện nhất. Cái gì mình làm được thì nói làm được, không thì nói không. Không phải kiểu nhảy vào bỏ bom tung tin giả, nói cả trời xong đến khi thực tế làm như mèo mửa... Em copy lại những dòng comment trên Fb của khách hàng em, các bác xem

----------


## nnk

bỏ bom giá tiếp nè
Tui làm máy có nữa giá đó à, 55tr thôi à
chú ý
xyz vít me 2510/2505, ray 25 vuông, sờ pín 1.5kw, step 2 pha 86 dài 76 tủ điện rời
đặc biệt chú ý, size làm việc 20cm*30cm và nặng 150kg

nói chung là kệ tía nó đi, bữa làm con 4 trục cho khách có thằng dek biết cái khỉ gì vô còm sao không qua chỗ xyz mua cho rẻ, chửi thẳng 1 phát là biến mất khỏi hành tinh luôn

----------

